# AEMT Written Test Question



## Gastudent (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys I have the NREMT AEMT written coming up at the end of July, and I was wondering if anyone on here has taken it recently? If you have could you tell me if it was anything like the EMT B test, or just a whole other level. I can't find anything substantial about it anywhere, so any information that you could give to me would be very useful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## medicgrimm (Jun 2, 2013)

where did you go to school?


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have heard that it has not been changed from basic so most answers are still basic. That is why people fail it a lot, at least that's what my teacher has told us.


----------



## Gastudent (Jun 2, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> I have heard that it has not been changed from basic so most answers are still basic. That is why people fail it a lot, at least that's what my teacher has told us.



Are you trying to say people over think it???

And for the guy that posted before you I go to southeastern tech.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly I don't think the test is that well designed. You definitely do have to study hard for it, but there are alot of obscure questions.


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 2, 2013)

My teacher talked to a guy that helped write it and he said most the answers are still basic but it is still a hard test you need to prepare for and yes people over think on the test. But that's just what I have heard, I haven't taken it yet. So I would study everything I could to be prepared.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fire51 said:


> My teacher talked to a guy that helped write it and he said most the answers are still basic but it is still a hard test you need to prepare for and yes people over think on the test. But that's just what I have heard, I haven't taken it yet. So I would study everything I could to be prepared.



This. People get caught up in all the possible ALS treatments when the answer is BLS.


----------



## Gastudent (Jun 4, 2013)

So Rwik123, have you taken the test? If so do you mind telling me how you did?


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jun 4, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> Hey guys I have the NREMT AEMT written coming up at the end of July, and I was wondering if anyone on here has taken it recently? If you have could you tell me if it was anything like the EMT B test, or just a whole other level. I can't find anything substantial about it anywhere, so any information that you could give to me would be very useful. Thanks in advance.



I just took the NREMT-P test and passed it and I thought it was easier than the EMT-B test. Study a lot of the basics and a little of the ALS stuff... Know operations, Haz-Mat, etc.


----------



## Btalon (Jul 16, 2013)

I just took the AEMT test and didn't feel good about it after.  I found out today that I passed it and was more than excited.

Anyone taking it, I suggest making sure you know vitals and what problems they correspond to, know your physiology and brush up on your meds.


----------



## Gastudent (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for replying to the thread. I was wondering was there a lot of operation questions, and the ones that you did have were they difficult or easy?


----------



## Btalon (Jul 16, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> Thanks for replying to the thread. I was wondering was there a lot of operation questions, and the ones that you did have were they difficult or easy?



Not a lot of operation questions, I had no apgar on mine and one gcs question, I studied the heck out of those thinking I'd be called on them more, but was surprised I didn't.  The gcs question was easy.


----------

